# Elevador de 9 v DC a 24 DC es posible?



## tesorex (Oct 7, 2007)

quisiera hacer un circuito elevador de 9 voltios a 24 voltios todo en DC mi entrada de voltaje es de una pila o bateria de 9 voltios. muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola amigo, puedes usar el siguiente circuito, yo lo he probado y funciona muy bien.
Mucha suerte.

Si te funciona nos comentas en el foro.
Juan Romero.


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 8, 2007)

Lo veo mucho mas complicado que esto: Solo necesitas un 555 una bobina y un diodo y un mosfet o transistor. Si quieres el esquematico mandame un PM que ahora no tengo time


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 11, 2007)

El circuito consiste de una bobina, un mosfet y la carga ademas de un 555. El funcionamiento es el siguiente:

El 555 saturara al mosfet el cual hara que toda la corriente que estaba pasando por la carga se diriga hacia la bobina por que esta es de menor resistencia. La bobina se cargara hasta que esta deje pasar toda la corriente sin provocarle un atarso recuerda que: V(bobina) =Ldi/dt --> se opone a los cambios bruscos de corriente. Una vez se carge debe swutichar de nuevo el mosfet para que este exceso de corriente llega a la carga aumentando asi por Ley de Ohm V=IR el voltaje en la Carga.

Utilize este metodo utilizando un PIC para switchear el mosfet pero se que te funcionara con el 555. Esta probado!. Te mando las formulas para calcular la bobina cuado llegue a mi casa.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

y la resistencia de cuanto es?'


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 11, 2007)

Amigo aerodesliza, veo siempre que cuando respondes un tema estas un poco apurado y nos dejas un poco intrigado con tus cktos, bueno yo me tome un tiempito y probe el ckto que publicaste en un simulador y obtuve los resultados que esperaba, osea "ese ckto no funciona y nunca funcionara".
Para tal efecto te dejo mis resultados de la simulacion:

El circuito:







Puedes observar que el voltaje de salida siempre va ha ser 12V aun si el ckto oscilador (555)trabaje. Para el diseno eleji una frecuencia de oscilacion de 35KHz y aqui otros datos:
L= 470uH
Ipk= 2A
fs= 35KHz
Con esto obtengo una potencia almacenada en la bobina de 32.9W

Po= 1/2*L*Ipk*fs= 0.5x470xE^-6x(2^2)x35xE^3= 32.9W

Coloque la R=120 como carga para que me consuma 250mA en 24V, osea esto es menos de lo que puede dar el inductor. Y ni aun asi tu ckto funciona!.

Aqui te dejo las formas de onda:






Recomendacion: Cuando publiques un ckto asegurate que funcione y tomate un tiempito para que estas cosas no sucedan. Suerte amigo.


----------



## rengomez (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas y Ayuda,  alguien me puede ayudar con un circuito,  tengo un afuente de 3.4Vdc 450ma y lo que quiero es elevarlo a 10Vdc 1200ma.


----------



## tesorex (Feb 13, 2008)

Gracias Juan Romero Alvarado El circuito que posteaste me sirvio de mucho!


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 14, 2008)

@rengomez: Ya te respondí en otro hilo que no te dan los números.
Tenes 1,5 W a la entrada y pedis 12W a la salida, eso no es posible debido a la primera ley de termodinámica.
Ni en el foro de OverUnity lograron mas de 1.5x y vos pedis 8x.
Como ahora te vas a ir a moderación por crossposting: ¿Porque no inicias un nuevo tema, asi te bardeamos mal y nos cagamos de risa todos?


----------



## rengomez (Feb 15, 2008)

Gracias a todos pero ya enconre la solucion, y perdon si ofendi a alguien, saludos


----------



## Mandrake_83 (Ene 6, 2009)

Juan romero, olvidaste quitar la resistencia de 120 ohm


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 6, 2009)

asiq se pone un  inductor en paralelo con la resistencia y ya elevamos la tension? sin diodos de alta velocidad ni capacitores para evitar el ripple?  ojala las fuentes switching fueran tan faciles de hacer!


----------



## jjavier (Sep 25, 2009)

compañeros del foro nesecito su ayuda tengo una buena bateria de 11.1Vdc de oprox 8A y nesesito hacer un elevador de voltaje a minimo 20V pero nesesito que a la salida pueda yo sacar 2 amprios o mas. e estado buscando integrados que me ayuden pero no se consiguen a qui en colombia me podrian ayudar? se los agradeseria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2009)

jjavier dijo:


> ..tengo una buena bateria de 11.1Vdc de oprox 8A y nesesito hacer un elevador de voltaje a minimo 20V pero nesesito que a la salida pueda yo sacar 2 amprios o mas. ....



Mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tengo-12vcc-pero-necesito-mas-12-a-23662/


----------

